# Meat Goats/Goat Meat Consumption



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

I raised dairy goats for years (until I had to rehome my last two prior to moving here to Colorado)...now I grew up in MN, but lived in AZ for a year, and now am in CO. In MN, alot of my 'cull' babies went for goat meat...not just 'religious' folks either, but normal people. AZ, you could find meat goat breeders anywhere, and everywhere...no specific breeds really, most were mixed, but goat meat is goat meat, as long as it is young, imo! Same here in Colorado, I see meat goat breeders selling meat goats often on craigslist. In all the states I've lived in, you can find goat meat in alot of supermarkets, they just may not have it in "all" the time. Same with Lamb. Some places around here though and back in MN you can find it anytime of year. I'm sure that is true for alot of states. 

Now, I have no doubts in some of the more 'eastern' states, goat meat may not be as commonly found, I DO know several dairy goat breeders from out in the eastern states, and many of them will eat stock they won't use for breeding.


----------



## GreyRay (Jun 15, 2010)

I love goat meat, my parents were in the Boar goat breeding buisness for 20+ years before MI screwed us over. Goat kids are tasty little ******s 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Eastowest (Mar 26, 2009)

I live in MI and I know people raising Boers and Boer crosses here and in OH and KY for meat, as well as living 20 miles from a man who for years made a good living collecting and feedlotting all sorts of goats from around the Great Lakes area, then hauling them en masse to sales somewhere near a large city in PA where there was apparently an ethnic population that bought up and used as many goats as he could provide. (can't recall if I ever knew what city, LOL)


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Well, I have never seen it sold around either place I live. (fingerLakes of NY, and Northern Va) I have a feeling you probably could get it, just like anything else, just not what I would call mainstream. Altho I have eaten many different meats, goat would not be one, and I would find it about as appealing as horse. JMHO.

As I said in the previous thread, yes it seems to be a growing trend, judging from the Cornell stats posted there, but I would guess that the usage in any area can be linked to the cultural/religious diversity found there. I would find it hard to believe that it is as common in the white, anglo, christian population as it is among some of the immigrant ones. (ie:Asian, African, hispanic, middle eastern)


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

I can not say I have ever seen it for sale in my area (NY, Finger lakes area too) but I do know it is around. At Empire farm days there were several booths of meat goat people. There are also people showing meat goats at the local and state fair level. So, obviously people have them. 

I wonder if it is sold in the specialty meat case at some of the larger Wegmans stores?


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Can't say as I have ever seen goats at Danny's house! Not even his organic farm! lol Will try and remember to ask Stensey next summer when we are water skiing.

I will have to check it out, as well as at the Wegmans's in NOVA. Heading there with horse today! (We go south for the winter:wink


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Frank, if you are going to name drop you might want to spell it correctly. :wink: (Unless _all_ the publications have it wrong, which is fully plausible.)


----------



## vivache (Jun 14, 2009)

Wegmans is, like, the mecca of fancy grocery stores. Their heat and eat mac and cheese is awesome~. 

See, I live near Winchester, VA.

I was riding in the car to go to a lesson.

I saw a shirtless, overweight ******* walking a sheep on a leash.

Eating goats is the least of our concern. XDDD

I do love goat cheese. I'd like to *try* goat sometime. I'm open to anything as long as they tell me what it is AFTER I swallow! A lot of restaurants around here sell goat dishes.. I might have to close my eyes and take a bite.

Though.. I shudder to think of that particular sheep on someone's plate. D:


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Don't know-just know how to say it when I see her...lol


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

vivache said:


> Wegmans is, like, the mecca of fancy grocery stores. Their heat and eat mac and cheese is awesome~.
> 
> See, I live near Winchester, VA.
> 
> ...


 
Haha! Wegmans in MD and VA is like a tourist attraction. I stay as far away as possible when I am there. Too many standing around gawking.:lol: And at the holidays...well nothing short of scary. 

You sure that ******* was gonna eat the sheep?:wink: **Shudder** Perhaps they were on their honeymoon!:lol:

Guess I eat at the wrong places....have not seen the goat on the menu, but now I will look closer!


----------



## ptvintage (Feb 12, 2010)

I'm also from Northern Virginia, and I can honestly say I've never heard anyone say "I could really go for some goat!" I've never had it, and I can't think of anyone I know that has told me they've had it, not even my philapino relatives. Goat cheese, on the other hand, is the most delicious thing to put on sandwichs, salads, pitas...mmm.. I do hear of sheep/lamb being eaten though, but that could be because I heard my parents talking about it when they had sheep. 

When I was a teenager, my boss at Domino's had two pet sheep, and she led them around on a leash. They're very sweet if you socialize with them. Although the shirtless overweight ******* sounds a little weird!

And also, YES WEGMANS!!! I love that store! Everything about them is amazing. Don't avoid Wegman's, visit there as much as possible! The sushi, the sandwich counter, the cakes, the muffins, the bagels...I could really go for one of their bagels...and their meat is sooo good. And their coffee shop makes such good low cal frappes...and their candy aisle is amazing! 

franknbeans, there's one in Leesburg now, which I think is close to where you will be


----------



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

We just got a Wegman's about 10 minutes from us  very nice.

Goat meat is more of a cultural kind of thing - Americans just don't eat it. I will  I'm looking at a goat from breeding market kids as we speak.


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

I've never even tasted goat meat. Would still be interesting experience to try it.

It isn't common here in Finland. At least it isn't here around my small corners, cannot be sure bigger cities tho.


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

Wegmans is the most amazing store, I love it, and shop there when I need some really nice (rarely, like once a year when my lovely but snooty mother visits)

I am English, but have lived in the US for about 10 years now. In England, lamb is common, and frankly my favorite meat. I believe the goat is most commonly eaten by people from the middle east, but I have not tried it myself. 

As I said, I love lamb, but could not eat my own pet, or an animal I am used to dealing with on a day to day basis. I would never try horse meat, so there is an issue, how do I make any sense as I enjoy meat, but could not eat my own pets. If I were to own my own lamb or calf, I could never eat it, but I will eat someone elses. As I have no desire to become a veggie, maybe I am better not thinking about it, and buying my nicely prepackaged stuff from the store. But I think I am a hypocrite.


----------



## AztecBaby (Mar 19, 2009)

Ok from reading this I'm getting the vibe that lamb isnt common in the US? Wow, I always thought it was totally norm to eat lamb! we have it like almost every week and every butcher/groccery store I have ever been in over here sells lamb.

It's as common as beef


----------



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

POeople just don't eat lamb. I do, it's my favorite meat.  but the first time I tried it was at a friend's Greek Easter. Another thing that isn't too common is duck.. I tried that about a week ago.. Not my poultry of choice.


----------



## AztecBaby (Mar 19, 2009)

Wow like everyone here eats lamb 

As for goat meat.. I plan on trying it eventually but we will have to buy our own as I have never seen it for sale at the butchers etc.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Yes, ptvintage, as a matter of a fact Wegmans is right down the street in Leesburg. I still like my NY store much better, and there are no police directing all the traffic around the holidays! 

Lamb is pretty common, but not everyone likes the taste, from what I know, we love it, it is on the menu at restaurants, quite a bit more acceptable than goat, from what I know.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Lamb is a pretty common product in the US. I personally do not like it, but it is easily purchased at restaurants and stores.


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

I don't really like lamb, but I keep trying it thinking that maybe it's been the way it's prepared. I haven't tried goat yet, but I would. I'll have to check the store the next time I go. Does it taste like lamb?

Duck is awesome if cooked correctly. At least wild duck is... 

My family eats fairly "traditional" meats. Mostly beef, chicken, pork. Turkey & ham on the holidays, fish occaisionally. We do eat a pretty decent amount of wild game: buffalo, venision, duck, pheasant, and goose.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

vivache said:


> See, I live near Winchester, VA.
> 
> I was riding in the car to go to a lesson.
> 
> ...


Wow, how is this post even germane to the conversation? Judgey-pants much, vivache? No wonder so many rural people think horse owners are snooty, rich *******s. :shock:

A good friend of mine raises Boer meat goats. Apparently there's a good market for them in Virginia.

I've had goat meat and I adore goat cheese. I also like lamb quite well. It can be somewhat overpowering, and tends to be an acquired taste.

Lamb is very expensive here in the eastern U.S., which means I don't get it as often as I'd like.


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

Does goat taste like lamb, SR?


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

There's a similarity, but goat is less pungent than lamb.

So I'd say if you don't like lamb, you're not going to like goat.

I love Indian and Middle Eastern cuisine, and they use a lot of goat in their recipes.


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

Good to know. I'll end up trying it anyways, I'm sure. I will try any food, more than once usually. Even coleslaw, which I hate. I try it everytime it's on the table on the off chance I'll actually like it someday.... :lol:


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

You might. I hated sweet potatoes for a very long time. Now I can actually eat them. I wouldn't say they're the best food EVAH, but prepared right can actually be tasty. 

As for sweet potato fries? Oh YEAH, BAYBEE!


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

I LOVE sweet potato fries. I like to sprinkle them with minced garlic and herbs... *drool* I made some awesome sauce once too... Hmmm.. I'm hungry now.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

MN Tigerstripes said:


> Good to know. I'll end up trying it anyways, I'm sure. I will try any food, more than once usually. Even coleslaw, which I hate. I try it everytime it's on the table on the off chance I'll actually like it someday.... :lol:




I thought I was the only one that was that silly. I try root beer every now and again just to see if I might actually like it. Still do not. It smells good to me, but I do not like the taste.

I still do not like coffee and do not try it because the smell alone makes me want to hurl.


Good to know that goat is some what like lamb. I would try it if it was available (I would like to try horse too). I am not a fan of lamb but I might like goat, who knows. 
I think I will ask my brother about it (he is a chef).


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

As I said before, my grandpa had Filipino friends who bought goat off us for eating, but I've never had the chance to try it. I DID however convince my friend when we were like 10 to hold down one of our pet goats so I could milk her into some filthy pot I found. :lol: I was quite disgusted by the taste, but I suppose that could have been the 20 year old dirt floating in it...

I had lamb once when I was a kid at someone's house but I can't for the life of me remember what it tasted like or even if I liked it.

The biggest craze up here in Canada now is bison. It's a fantastic meat, mostly because they haven't figured out how to poison it like they do with beef yet so bison farms are still just herds roaming massive pastures eating grass and hay. I find it absolutely delicious, you haven't lived until you've eaten a hot roast bison sammich! But much like goat, it's being touted as being far leaner and healthier then beef.


----------



## Hali (Jun 17, 2009)

MacabreMikolaj said:


> As I said before, my grandpa had Filipino friends who bought goat off us for eating, but I've never had the chance to try it. I DID however convince my friend when we were like 10 to hold down one of our pet goats so I could milk her into some filthy pot I found. :lol: I was quite disgusted by the taste, but I suppose that could have been the 20 year old dirt floating in it...
> 
> I had lamb once when I was a kid at someone's house but I can't for the life of me remember what it tasted like or even if I liked it.
> 
> *The biggest craze up here in Canada now is bison. It's a fantastic meat, mostly because they haven't figured out how to poison it like they do with beef yet so bison farms are still just herds roaming massive pastures eating grass and hay. I find it absolutely delicious, you haven't lived until you've eaten a hot roast bison sammich! But much like goat, it's being touted as being far leaner and healthier then beef. *


Yes! I loooooove bison. We eat it more than beef. In fact, my husband's aunt and uncle want to buy a bison with us to raise for meat. I find it to be quite affordable too.


----------



## grayshell38 (Mar 9, 2009)

Goat can usually be found for a good price at one of my local mexican stores. The only thing that I can complain about is the variation in flavors you get sometimes. I think it's mostly because of the individual animals they use. Older, uncut boys tend to be kinda icky tasting... 

I had lamb chops before when I was little along with rabbit. It was my Dad's friend who was renting out his old dairy barn to a lady that raised meat rabbits, goats, and sheep. We got alot of free meat if she didn't get it sold like she wanted. 
Venison and summer sausage made from deer is my all time fave though.

Here's a website that has some good info on different types of meat.
http://www.elkusa.com/Goat_meat_nutrition.html


----------

